# Do you often just stay in bed rather than face the day?



## alternate

On days where my alarm doesn't make me jump out of bed for work I tend to just lay in bed avoiding the day. Play around on the iPhone (like I am now) postponing whatever lays ahead as I just don't want to get up and face reality.

Anyone else like this?

On the days I do work I set the alarm late so I don't have time to stop, think or even wake up before rushing to work so I don't call in sick! It's rush rush rush until I'm there otherwise I probably wouldn't go.


----------



## zork2001

I stay in bed when I’m still tired… does that count?

No I leave for work early. Stressing out screaming at people to hurry the f**k up and get out of my way is not how I like to start out my morning. I like to have a chill drive to work one where I don’t even bother glancing at the clock.


----------



## Becca4550

I'm the same way as you. I have motivation or energy to even get out of bed some days.


----------



## eyedlemon

I would love to stay in bed all day, or just lay on the couch and watch TV. Lately I feel too guilty for sleeping past 9am and I try to make myself get up and get things done. Work days I kinda just wake up in a zombie-like state and pray that I don't walk into a mess when I get to work.

It's days like today when I've worked until 10PM the night before, then have to be to work again at 8AM that really suck. My mind replays and revisits the sometimes hectic past few hours and sleep finally overrides sometimes not until 1-2AM. I'm ashamed at how grumpy I am with people the next morning.


----------



## finallyfedup

for a few years now thats all I do on my days off. Even if Im in the happiest of moods, my bed is where I spend my time. Watch tv, read, facebook, iphone. Im thinking my living room couch will be brand new forever at this rate. So glad to read other people do this too...


----------



## John K

For me, sleep is a great escape from reality. I prefer my dreams to my actual life. Then you wake up and its like, damn, not this **** again.


----------



## In a Lonely Place

John K said:


> For me, sleep is a great escape from reality. I prefer my dreams to my actual life. Then you wake up and its like, damn, not this **** again.


This..

Tho i'm staying at my mums right now so i can't,once i get back in a place of my own i shall serve out as much of my sentence as possible in my dreams


----------



## low

Not in bed, but sitting on my bed or my chair by the pc makes up a lot of my day.


----------



## velocicaur

John K said:


> For me, sleep is a great escape from reality. I prefer my dreams to my actual life. Then you wake up and its like, damn, not this **** again.


Truth.


----------



## nemesis1

John K said:


> For me, sleep is a great escape from reality. I prefer my dreams to my actual life. Then you wake up and its like, damn, not this **** again.


I hear this. I wish i could sleep for the rest of my life lol.


----------



## TheVoid

Same here although anxiety ALWAYS wakes me up too early like around 3 am EVERYDAY. It sucks so much I wish I could just die. I sweat, sick thoughts running in my head and I cannot go back to sleep for a few hours. When I finally go to sleep it's around say 5 AM and then I wake up again around 8 AM and wish I could just sleep for the whole day. Mornings are just so tiring because of this. But I drag myself off bed and literally drag myself to work.


----------



## alternate

I never said sleep all day! Hahahaha... Hell, I'm lucky if I get more that four hours. Im talking about just staying in bed!

Although side topic, several years ago I did experiment with sleeping tablets and no way I'll ever go that route again. Bad bad bad. It even scared my partner.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

John K:1059930909 said:


> For me, sleep is a great escape from reality. I prefer my dreams to my actual life. Then you wake up and its like, damn, not this **** again.


^
This, I know I should stop it but reality just sucks


----------



## chantellabella

Well, I have to get up and work or I don't have a house to live in.

Sure, I'd love to stay in bed and never go to work, but I have help everyday. That help is 7 cats who bounce on my head, meow in my ear, drool in my face and sit on my head until I get up. 

If anyone would like to borrow them, they're a great get out of bed motivator. :yes


----------



## alternate

chantellabella said:


> Well, I have to get up and work or I don't have a house to live in.
> 
> Sure, I'd love to stay in bed and never go to work, but I have help everyday. That help is 7 cats who bounce on my head, meow in my ear, drool in my face and sit on my head until I get up.
> 
> If anyone would like to borrow them, they're a great get out of bed motivator. :yes


I'm kind of in a similar boat. I'm casual so I get paid for what I work.

I have two german shepherds that do the waking up, jumping on the bed etc as you described - I wonder what the power to weight ratio of 7 cats vs 2 German Shepherds is!!!!

If I don't want to get up I'm usually turn over and pull the doona over my head, sometimes they get the message... other times, not so much!


----------



## BoBooBoo

Like others, some mornings the only thing that gets me out of bed is work. If I would have better tv channels in my bed room, I probably would spend my weekends that I didn't have to work in bed. So I move from my bed to my sofa and curl up with my favorite blanket. (a habit I never broke from childhood)

There are evenings that I go to bed horribly early just because I would rather be in bed. I think that's where I'm going to end up in a little bit.


----------



## KiwiGirl

I have no choice to sleep in. Have to work during the weekdays so I'm up at 7am. I also have a child and there's no sleeping in with him. Sometimes on the weekend I can sleep in, that's usually till 10am the latest if I've had a late night.


----------



## Crystalline

If I could just sleep all day I would.


----------



## CeilingStarer

The OP works too, they are talking about days off when you know you should get up and make the most of it... but you can't be ****ed.

I can relate. When I finally get up at 10 or something, I just end up on the Internet all day, dreading work as the afternoon disappears. I have the odd day where I get up early and am motivated to clean, get groceries etc.


----------



## caseyblue

I wish I could but these darned kids insist I feed them


----------



## antonina

I have to have 5 alarm clocks placed around my room to wake me up for work or I would sleep straight through. 

When I don't have to work I can lay in the bed the whole day and still feel tired. It is an act of will to get out of bed.


----------



## sedagive

Since I cannot sleep, I usually lay in bed until about 5am, doze off, wake up at 8am to get the kids off to school, then go back to bed until the kids come home at 3pm. I am a stay at home mom and since my kids r now all in school all day, I have nothing to do. I don't talk to anyone or do anything except tv and go online.


----------



## applesauce5482

Yeah, I lie in bed for like almost an hour everyday after waking up, playing with my iPod and watching YouTube videos.


----------



## sanspants08

Yup. Instantly feel bad about it as soon as I start to get outside and realize it's really nice out there. I have blackout shades, so it's like a cave in my room lol.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I can't do that. I can't sleep for more than 6 or 7 hours straight and a needle dropping on the floor wakes me up. I'll often be up at 4 or 5 am playing games on the computer.


----------



## sporteous

I'm trying to pick up and open a book, but I'm just on this app wasting time.


----------



## danamj

*almost got fired*

I stayed in bed for a week, called out of work every day and almost got fired. I do have a condition that causes my anxiety, but I still hate it. I'm too afraid to get out of bed and face the day, I prefer to hide under the blankets. I sleep, I lay there thinking, and I watch TV. I don't want to be on the internet or do anything that involves being around people.


----------



## dcgal

I hate facing the day because it reminds me of how lonely I am - watching people eat lunch together, talking about plans after work, hearing about parties that I am never invited to- can really jar me. I have no problem, usually, getting up for the weekend but the realization that I am going to spend the next 8+ hours with people who don't give a damn about me makes me think about calling in sick every day. I get really hurt when parties are discussed right in front of me, it makes me see how little I matter to them.


----------



## howard26

never could afford to do that. It would be nice though. I have to work or i'll be homeless. Staying in bed would seem like a vacation to me.


----------



## Scrumpilump2000

I have at times spent a whole week in bed, tossing and turning, anxious and depressed. A kind of despairing vacation from life! Who cares? Where's the meaning? That's the main problem: utter meaninglessness to my life. What's the point? Be a slave to money til you die?
Anyway, I've got a more-or-lesss full time job now and it's definitely better than sleeping your life away!


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

Working nights I pretty much spend all day sleeping. When I used to work days I would wake up with panic attacks at 3 in the morning almost every day.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

wow! these replies are exactly how i feel as well..

thanks! it's good see i'm and so not alone in this. And yep.. if it were left up to me? i'd spend all day in bed day dreaming, night dreaming, any dreaming other than facing reality..


----------



## catawampus

I sleep way too much. It's my only means of escape.


----------



## Still Waters

I usually hate getting up,have to force myself. I wish I WANTED to face the day,something to look forward to. I'd say on most days,the worries and fears start hitting me within the first minute to two minutes max,of waking up. It's funny though,I've almost conditioned myself to see sleep as a stress reliever -if something awful happens,I almost immediately start yawning.


----------



## Hideko

Did that today, stayed in bed until 11:30 pm, now it's about 1:00 am and about to go back to bed, just can't bear having to face the world any more.


----------



## catawampus

I'm really sorry to hear that Hideko. I know how you feel. I've been sleeping on an off all day too. I was planning to go the gym tonight but just couldn't summon the energy. Didn't really want to be surrounded by people. I hope tomorrow is a little better for you.


----------



## Hideko

Thanks catawampus, hope you'll have a better day tomorrow too. Just can't get the energy or motivation these days to do much of anything, seems sleeping is the only thing I can do well at.


----------



## ourwater

I stay up as long as I can until I crash and sleep about 14 hours. It seriously hurts a persons health...
I get tired of nightmares. It's been a problem since I was very young and everyone seems like they don't want to talk about it.


----------



## Revenwyn

Yep. I don't have a job so I have nothing to do anyway. I can sleep 16 hours regularly, and need 12 minimum.


----------



## nemesis1

This is one of the reasons why i got a dog. I have to get up and feed him and let him outside in the morning. Before i got him my sleeping pattern was ****ed, i never even knew what day it was half the time, nor did i even care.


----------



## Farideh

Well not in bed. I just stay in the house.


----------



## gaz

I used to when i was super depressed but i have a routine of getting up at 8am at the latest even on my days off. I rather force myself to do chores and my hobbies.


----------



## Ckg2011

Some times I will sleep 12 to 15 hours.


----------

